
Touch Bar MacBook Pro teardown finds some unpleasant surprises - kmondo
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/11/touch-bar-mbp-teardown-soldered-ssd-cosmetic-speaker-holes-and-more/
======
detaro
_Please submit the original source. If a post reports on something found on
another site, submit the latter._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

the source already has a discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12965581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12965581)

